# Cheese



## platos (Mar 6, 2004)

My P's love american cheese they go totaly crazy everytime I put cheese in my tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Not exactly sure that is the best thing to feed piranha


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

i dont know if thats good or not man


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

My question is how did you come across this knowledge. I don't think many people would think to put cheese of all things into the tank...??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would agree, not a great source of diest to feed. Try putting cheese in a warm cup of water. After awhile look into the cup and you'll notice that oily substances are visible. And if Im correct, Ps dont have the propper system to digfest these kinds of food.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Rhomzilla is right, stay away from the cheese dude.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

your gonna block em up


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

how would you feel after eating a whole meal of cheese, then factor in the fact that presertatives are bad for piranhas. major blockage in the crap factory, no product for months.


----------



## chewwie419 (Mar 29, 2004)

i dont think the cheese is good for the p's


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

*ARE YOU INSANE????*

im pretty sure that piranha dont eat cheese in the wild...im not too sure though u might wanna do some more research...i suppose it could grow on trees and fall into the water









stop feeding them cheese immediately!!!!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I was reading this with the biggest of my three P's and he had this to say:

"why feed an animal something that it one in no way and not in a million years have any even remote insignificant pitiful chance of ever tasting in a natural environement? Just because you stupid humans eat anything and everything living on the earth, doesn't mean I want to eat some processed preserved culture that you humans call food."

I dont know what to say dude, i guess you insulted him. He's got a bad temper.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

please tell me that this is a joke


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> your gonna block em up


 LOL....so true, after a whole meal of cheese it would take days to sh*t....Plus all the other stuff about preservatives and the oil....


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Why would you feed them cheese? Feed them something healthy like raw sausage or lunchmeat!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Why would you feed them cheese? Feed them something healthy like raw sausage or lunchmeat!


Those dont seem to be good alternatives. Sausage and lunch meat are both high in fat. Plus, lunch meat is loaded with preservatives. Check out the article by brian scott under the Information tab.

feeding


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Why would you feed them cheese? Feed them something healthy like raw sausage or lunchmeat!










now i hope that u are joking


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Why would you feed them cheese? Feed them something healthy like raw sausage or lunchmeat!


 those are just about as bad as cheese... just stick with feeding them their regular food. avoid cheese, sausage, and lunchmeat


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Lol I was being kind of sarcastic there buddy!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

raw sausage and lunchmeat are worse then cheese. Much worse...


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i fed my piranha's peanut butter and jelly sandwiches do you think this is ok. One of my p's were choking on the peanut butter but i poured some milk in the tank and now he is ok. what do you guys think. I think milk is the answer to all of our problems.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

ooo you are a genius! Im gonna go pour some milk in my aquarium right now! Thanx man!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i feed my piranha palabot and pancit and cadereta, tasino,lagnasina
sorry if you dont know what all these are but are some my favourite delicasees


----------

